
How to Solve the OLED Sticking Problem - Makerfabs
https://www.makerfabs.cc/article/makerfabs-daily-solving-the-oled-sticking-problem.html
======
yetihehe
If 0.1mm error is too big to assemble enclosure, that design may not survive
handling by users or temperature changes. Screen will crack.

~~~
Makerfabs
Yes, you are right, I agree with you. To bring a design to a real final
product is more complex than thought. And we need to make the design more
suitable for manufacturing and the most important, with good quality for
users.

